# 20 Acres Middle TN with Business(Sawmill)



## just_sawing

We are going to move and had and Idea that someone might want a Farm that will support a family at the start.
Cannon County 20 acre hill farm with
Three bedroom Handicap Acessable 2 1/2 Bath Modular (1994)
Hardy Heat with with utility bills (gas, water &electric) $150.00 Winter time
Sawmill Woodmizer LT70 (replacement Cost 56,000)
Woodmizer twin Blade edger (replacement Cost 10,000)
Case W4 loader (replacement Cost 6,000)
I will train you and am moving 13 miles away so support is not a problem.
I am asking $175,000 for the complete package.


----------



## nostawmama

Something didn't do right with the pictures.

Also, how much are you asking?


----------



## just_sawing

Here Are some pictures


----------



## just_sawing

Here are some more
Our plan is to move remodel then put a larger price on it, but I rather put the effort in our new place than remodel this one. We have natural gas water High speed internet. The hill side has plenty of deer and turkey. I have shot eight deer from the Sawmill. We are in a liberal county which means you are allowed 3 does a day due to the population.
The Hill has a good pond that I stocked with Catfish last summer and has 5 acres open pasture.


----------



## just_sawing

complete package ready to go to work 
$175,000


----------



## nostawmama

I sent you a PM.


----------



## just_sawing

I have run a sawmill here going on 20 years.
The market is strong as far as having a business due to cross tie business 
I custom saw for the public, saw patterns (that is kits to build with)
Sell lumber to the public


----------



## just_sawing

The codes here are very relaxed as far as building on anything over Five Acres.
Taxes are low and this is a No Income Tax State


----------



## oth47

Very nice,we need a green envy smily.


----------



## just_sawing

Yes here in tn we get snow


----------



## DamnearaFarm

And when it happens, things go sideways 

Hope you find a buyer soon, that's a good price.


----------



## just_sawing

People have asked about the sawmill business. The lt70 is a commercial machine. Cutting cross ties I can cut by myself 20 ties. 
20X$22.75= $455.00
Side lumber =$160.00
Cost for logs $275.00
Cost of running $50.00
These estiment are and do vary but this is a guide.


----------



## just_sawing

The farm is perfect for someone wanting horses etc. 
I would take 90k


----------



## just_sawing

Was asked about hunting. This farm is in cannon county and you only can shoot three deer a day. There is a large turkey population. 
It has a field cleared of about five acres and a stocked pond with catfish.


----------



## joebill

For those who have not milled lumber, it's a good business in ANY kind of times, as long as you can get the logs. I built and ran a number of mills over the years, and either the top end of the market or the bottom kept me busy all the time.

That's a nice set-up, too.

No affiliation........Just sayin........Joe


----------



## just_sawing

I am working as a one man operation right now and have enough orders to keep me busy for the year. If I chose this would be $1000.00 per week easy. With help more


----------



## Taylor R.

I so wish I could talk my husband into up and moving! Having an income built right into a property would be totally ideal, but he won't leave the company he's with (I'm with the same company, but I'd leave 'em in a heartbeat ).


----------



## just_sawing

The house is a three bedroom with one converted to total handicap accessible. 
There 1000 square feet of porches which most are covered.


----------



## Taylor R.

Aww man you're breaking my heart here!!


----------



## just_sawing

Getting to be Hunting season and at least 6 deer will be taken just to keep the population down. Turkey are singing to the Sawmill.
With out the Sawmill included I will take $100,000
That includes the Barn and extras


----------



## goodatit

have any pics of the pond?


----------



## just_sawing

This place is set up with some trails and pasture that would be fine for most anything.
If you are not interested in the Sawmill business the barn is over 1200 foot and has partial concrete area. 
Let me know if interested and I may be able to furnish Materials for modifications.


----------



## beowoulf90

I will have to show this to the wife and see if she would be interested..


----------



## po boy

Drove by your place about 5 hours ago coming from Watertown, to Woodbury and then to Ga. Beautiful area and a great drive. It had just started to snow.


----------



## just_sawing

Been Watching four deer across the road. We have a three a day limit. Getting the grinder ready for a few.
Our heat is running and will run about $100.00 per month that is also all the electric hot water ect.


----------



## just_sawing

There is about Five acres of pasture and also at the pasture was a Perk site if some one wanted to add another homestead. Out winter utilities are running $105 dollar per month with the Hardy out door furnace.


----------



## just_sawing

The place is set up as a Sawmill business but it would be easy to swap over from whatever truck garden Goat or what ever. I would be willing to assist since I don't plan on going out of the Sawmill business and help set up. 
The log yard has 1500 concrete pad already if a person wanted to set up a green house or something.


----------

